
How to Spot Molex to SATA Adapters That Won't Catch Fire (YouTube) - gjvc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TataDaUNEFc
======
gjvc
Having had this happen to me twice now, my interest was piqued enough for me
to start investigating the details. The Molex end of things appears to be
mostly irrelevant, and the fire hazard seems to arise from either the design
of, or the poor quality manufacturing of, the _moulded_ SATA plugs, not the
uh, un-moulded types. I would be interested to hear the experiences / opinions
of the HN community in this matter.

